
We Are 99.9% Not Different - Bill Clinton's Remark at Harvard College Day 2007 - SimJapan2005
http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2007/06.07/99-clinton.html
======
pg
But are all genes equal? Humans and chimps are 98.5% similar, but whatever's
in that 1.5% seems to make a big difference.

~~~
SimJapan2005
Hi Paul, exactly his message --- even comparison with just humans --- we are
just different 1/10 of 1% --- and almost all us tend to focus on that
difference. He, mentioning we somehow forgetting about purpose over power.

~~~
SimJapan2005
Bill just wanted to relay that in a much as we should enjoy our differences
--- we should be beginning to put forth more value to our common humanity.
It's fastly becoming a very small interdependent world and high time to care
much more.

------
create_account
Hey, this is _supposed_ to be startup news... once the political stuff creeps
in here it'll be just like reddit (and I don't mean that in a good way).

------
SimJapan2005
hi. no political intention meant. just thought something that's intrinsic part
of our humanity. please read content and maybe you'll agree. thanks.

